# Pannier/Backpack?



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in the market for a bag that will both ride on the rack for when I'm on the bike, and then when I get to my destination I can quickly remove it and carry it around from store to store so that I don't buy more than I can carry home and no one messes with it while my bike is parked?

Is this to much to ask?

So far I havn't had much luck with finding options. 
One of the few things I have found is the Timbuk 2 Shift Messenger Bag but they have been out of stock for quite a while.

I'm trying really hard to not be that guy with a basket on his rear rack and a backpack hanging out of it. Ehh if I have to I will I suppose. I just need something to make shopping easier. Taking the car sucks. but so does a 10 mile ride with a weeks worth of groceries and some other odds and ends strapped to your back.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Timbuk2 has a few versions. A backpack one as well, they are available at the few site I visited, and I'm sure your LBS could order as well. Or the Arkel Bug. Or buy a commuter shopping bag pannier, looks like it would suit your needs.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Topeak MTX trunkbag DXP - I use it - comes with a shoulder strap. I use it for lightweight (hotel) touring and commuting / shopping - it is a little expensive but very good. It has a pretty secure and nifty attachment to the rack (you will also need to get either the MTX Beam rack or standard topeak rear rack)
It will only take about 9Kg on the mtx beam rack and about 20Kg on the standard racks

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

A lot of panniers have shoulder straps. IIRC, Ortlieb's have a strap kit available. Expensive, but well-regarded. Mine actually don't seem to.  But they were a lot cheaper.

I think you may actually be asking something that so many other people are also asking that it's almost a given. Check out the panniers at your local shop - I bet a lot of them have a shoulder strap, probably more than you think.

Ease of taking the pannier on and off the bike is incredibly variable. The ones I had in college sucked for that and I ended up not using them. The ones I have now are pretty good for that, but I mostly just take books and things with me and have a short commute, so unless I'm going far, I generally just take my messenger bag now.

I don't know that anything is out there that's not awkward in one of its roles, though.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

*Trunk Bag. . . ?*

I have a trunk bag with straps, it just seems bulky and akward to carry around.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

View the CARRYING SYSTEM FOR PANNIERS at http://www.ortliebusa.com

It's actually really nice, and comfortable too. Kind of a pain to have to carry something to carry something though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Jannd's grocery panniers with strap, mesh or weatherproof versions. I don't have one but they make very good stuff.

Camille Hurricane Grocery Pannier or

Grocery Bag Pannier


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I just saw this the other day...pricey but waterproof and had nice build/construction to it

Ortlieb Vario QL3 - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

The Clymb has this deal, normally such items are way more expensive:
Vaude Cycle 28 Pack $54.98
Retail: $133.00
Size: 28 Liter

"Backpack or bike bag? The Cycle leaves this decision up to you. Just right for both city and office needs. Can be worn as a backpack or mounted onto your bike rack. A wide opening lets you easily store your laptop and larger folders."


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

RoyFokker said:


> The Clymb has this deal, normally such items are way more expensive:
> Vaude Cycle 28 Pack $54.98
> Retail: $133.00
> Size: 28 Liter
> ...


Oh great, thanks for linking me to the Clymb!! $100 gone before 7am. So many good deals on there.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Slight hijack, but still same subject. Pannier or Backpack for commuting in the snow? Rolling with pannier(s) currently, wondering about stability/weight distribution when commuting in the snow.

Thoughts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I feel like if I need to have really fine control of the bike, it's better to move the weight to me. Depends on the amounts, of course - it doesn't really bother me to put some bottles and a couple tools on my bike, and I like not having it on my back, but heavy panniers can be tricky. While that load is even more of a bummer on my back, at least it's easier to keep the bike under control.


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

my friend's got a clip on type trunk bag from Ibera. he puts a shoulder strap on it to carry around town. but you will need the matching rack because it doesn't work with other racks. i like the clean look of the seatpost rack though. looks like this bikepakmart.com/ib-ba1.html


----------



## farmerokbag (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah.thanks for linking me to the Clymb!! $100 gone before 7am


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't wear a backpack. My back gets two sweaty. I use Axiom Champlain panniers. They are big and bulky but haul everything I every want, and come with a shoulder strap. I have used them walking around town and they were quite comfortable.


----------



## COFFEE IS LIFE (Aug 25, 2010)

I use Ortilb panniers and it is amazing what I can pack in those things.I carry a 17" laptop and clothing and lunch it's awesome!


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

thebigfish said:


> I can't wear a backpack. My back gets two sweaty. I use Axiom Champlain panniers. They are big and bulky but haul everything I every want, and come with a shoulder strap. I have used them walking around town and they were quite comfortable.


I don't know if it helps but a lot of day packs are starting to come with a very small aluminum frame that keeps the actual pack off your back, using just a suspended mesh along your back and a space between the pack and your back for air to flow. I use an Osprey Stratos pack (though not usually for cycling) and it's fantastic how well ventilated my back is.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw a bike trailer once that converts into a rolling suit case. Don't remember the name.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sanath said:


> ... I use an Osprey Stratos pack (though not usually for cycling) and it's fantastic how well ventilated my back is.


True. In fact, the first winter I used my Osprey Manta I noticed the new "breeze" and considered adding a fleece layer to the mesh for winter.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

aBicycle said:


> I saw a bike trailer once that converts into a rolling suit case. Don't remember the name.


It's made by Burley.


----------



## moots64 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the Timbuk2 especial Viaje. It's actually a comfortable backpack and a great pannier


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sanath said:


> I don't know if it helps but a lot of day packs are starting to come with a very small aluminum frame that keeps the actual pack off your back, using just a suspended mesh along your back and a space between the pack and your back for air to flow. I use an Osprey Stratos pack (though not usually for cycling) and it's fantastic how well ventilated my back is.


I`ve seen those Osprey products at REI. I have to be very careful not to pass through that section now that I know they`re there because I have absolutely no use for them, but they`re so damned cool that I`m in grave danger of buying one anyway.


----------

